# Pachirisu World Domination Thread.



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there.
This have to be said. Pachirisu will take over the world.
The Chus(Pika, Pi and Rai) dictature is over.

Join the PWDS (Pachirisu World Domination Squadron), and your life will not be taken away!

Pachirisu cant support to be a cute useless pokemon anymore.
And he need your help.


Lets talk about Pachis   If you support the Squadron, or if u want the Pikachus stay in there place, just comment ....


There is my french blog about Pachirisu world domination, and the accociate gallery

U can also visit my FurAffinity Webpage if you dont mastering french.

Znd dont forget, Pachirisus friends, WORLD WILL BE OURS BWAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Dec 4, 2008)

Uhm, shall I be frightened?


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

If u dont support Pachi, u might ....


----------



## Monak (Dec 4, 2008)

It are Shocky Squirrel!


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

Pachirisu is bad and you should feel bad.

Chus ftw.


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, first question, for u, FAF users. Do you thinks Hazel trowers is a big advantage, or is just some false good idea to take other the world?


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Dec 4, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> Well, first question, for u, FAF users. Do you thinks Hazel trowers is a big advantage, or is just some false good idea to take other the world?


Do they make good hats?


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Pachirisu is bad and you should feel bad.
> 
> Chus ftw.




Noooooooeeess a Chus supporter ! Loyal peons, dont forget this ! Take ur revenge .. He said ur Baaaahaaadd... Useless OK ! Bad no way !


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

OH HELL NO...where are the Prinnies, we gotta take them down


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

Prinnies FTW to ! Lets associate ! Etna and chus will not turn our life as nightmare anymore !


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> Prinnies FTW to ! Lets associate ! Etna and chus will not turn our life as nightmare anymore !


Sorry Us prinnies already own half the world, were just content with what we have already...just dont touch Australia, Asia, and Africa and no war will happen between us


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh no you didnt ><

MUDKIPZ OWN JOO!


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Sorry Us prinnies already own half the world, were just content with what we have already...just dont touch Australia, Asia, and Africa and no war will happen between us




Till there is not Chus on ur territory, we'll not attak , dood.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

Mudkipz already claimed this planet.​


----------



## bozzles (Dec 4, 2008)

Ugh. Children.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Mudkipz already claimed this planet.​


but they are lazeh so thats why others take it over already


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

Mudkips are worse than pachirisu.


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

No way  ! They arent even cute !

Thunderstorm on u !


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 4, 2008)

o___O

TROPIUS WANTS SEX


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> No way  ! They arent even cute !
> 
> Thunderstorm on u !


They are cute, even if they dont need to be. 






*Thunder has no effect, Mudkipz are ground-water type*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> No way  ! They arent even cute !
> 
> Thunderstorm on u !


epic failed, thanks to the ground addon it doesnt hurt them bad


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 4, 2008)

Riachu > Pachirisu

Once Pachirisu is in power Riachu will backstab him and hang Pachirisus' dead body from the castle tower. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


> They are cute, even if they dont need to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secretly why Prinnies just own the continents they own below the mudkipz overlords


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> secretly why Prinnies just own the continents they own below the mudkipz overlords


=_= I see what you did there...




Im done, this was fun.


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

The reason why Pachirisus will overwrite Mudkips is : They can wear Mudkips suit !


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> The reason why Pachirisus will overwrite Mudkips is : They can wear Mudkips suit !


But they will never reach Mudkipz swamp lair/castle/casino/stripclub .


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

They will ! Thuis suit make them totaly Mudkip like !


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> They will ! Thuis suit make them totaly Mudkip like !


Hilter Mudkip will declare a genocide of all chus!


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah ! Kill chus! Help the world become better ! (And with this suit, we'll take ur under domination country by ruse bwahahah)


----------



## AlexX (Dec 4, 2008)

Pachirisus suck. Their best stats are mediocre (at best), and although said stats are in defense and special defense, they lack any real options as far as moveset goes for taking advantage of them. Therefore, they cannot be used as the defensive pokemon their stats would like them to be.


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats why they build Hazel trowers !


----------



## AlexX (Dec 4, 2008)

They build rock guitarists? =X


----------



## electmeking (Dec 4, 2008)

GummyBear said:


>



This is the only real Pokemon Ive seen in this thread so far.
151 or gtfo.


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

AlexX said:


> They build rock guitarists? =X



Lol dodnt know this group. But Pachi can do eveerything !


elec : Oldies are good, but Pachu is cutteeerr 

U want me to build a Magicarpe World Domination squadron ?!
But they are JUST weak, no cute. Pachi are both.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

electmeking said:


> 151 or gtfo.


 
Yeyah booooi.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 4, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> Lol dodnt know this group. But Pachi can do eveerything !


That was the first thing that came up when I searched for "trowers".


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

AlexX said:


> That was the first thing that came up when I searched for "trowers".




oopd mean thrower


----------



## electmeking (Dec 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I'll just leave this here.



One of my two favorites. :3
The other:


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

<3 nice art


----------



## Magikian (Dec 4, 2008)

electmeking said:


> One of my two favorites. :3
> The other:



You know what?

You are now one of my favourite people.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> You know what?
> 
> You are now one of my favourite people.



You have excellent taste, sir.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

Manectric is the best Electric type PokeMon, hands down.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 4, 2008)

He is certainly one of the best Electric type with Voltali, but tho.. the questionis not to know if he is good, but if he is cute , and mad


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

He has the highest special rating out of any electric type and can learn the TM Flamethrower. :|


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 4, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> He is certainly one of the best Electric type with Voltali, but tho.. the questionis not to know if he is good, but if he is cute , and mad


I still could see a war between: Mudkipz and Chus.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 4, 2008)

electmeking said:


> You have excellent taste, sir.



Yes.

Yes I do.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Manectric is the best Electric type PokeMon, hands down.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


 
He's automatically disqualified from being awesome because he's not from the original 151.  Hell, he's not even from the first 251, which are still relatively salvageable.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> He's automatically disqualified from being awesome because he's not from the original 151.  Hell, he's not even from the first 251, which are still relatively salvageable.



Fuck all of you PokeMon snobs.  Luxray is more badass than any of the originals.






In any case there are great ones in each generation if ya'll take your heads out of your asses long enough to look.


----------



## Cero (Dec 5, 2008)

Plusle and Minun dominate you all <.<





Yes...fear it...

Also, I agree with David.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Fuck all of you PokeMon snobs. * Luxray is more badass than any of the originals.*





Magikian said:


> I'll just leave this here.



Orly, now?


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Orly, now?


Yup.

And of course, Shaymin whoops all their rear ends~


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Yup.
> 
> And of course, Shaymin whoops all their rear ends~



What in fuck's name is that abomination?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Orly, now?



Gengar is the only exception. >:C


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> What in fuck's name is that abomination?


 
No joke.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Gengar is the only exception. >:C



Haha, I knew you'd see things my way.

If I wrote Pokemon, I'd replace Pikachu with Gengar and change Ash to a sociopath who loves to kill with his pokemon.

Now THAT'S something worth watching.



Nylak said:


> No joke.



That is what is wrong with the newer pokeymans... THEY LOOK RETARDED.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Haha, I knew you'd see things my way.
> 
> If I wrote Pokemon, I'd replace Pikachu with Gengar and change Ash to a sociopath who loves to kill with his pokemon.
> 
> Now THAT'S something worth watching.


I would too oddly ash ish too gay these days...and why Brock manage to be in every season while a new bitch joins the group


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

It'd be cooler if he was a sociopath that killed with his Pikachu.  The shock value would be worth it.

See what I did there?  _SHOCK_ value?  HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

my team consisted of mostly Dragon types...then shadow types


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2008)

Fuck you all, go Ghost and Poison types.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> It'd be cooler if he was a sociopath that killed with his Pikachu.  The shock value would be worth it.
> 
> See what I did there?  _SHOCK_ value?  HAHAHAHAHA.



*Claps slowly*

Oh, you are killing me here.



Rilvor said:


> Fuck you all, go Ghost and Poison types.



Do I have to post that picture of Gengar again?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Fuck you all, go Ghost and Poison types.



How about a team that doesn't suck?


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> How about a team that doesn't suck?



Have you encountered a maxed stats and custom movesets Muk?

I had one that knew Acid Armor, Ice Punch, Fire Punch, and Gunk Shot. Maxed out attack, defense, hp, and special defense. It owned hard.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, and haunter rapes gengar with its DISEMBODIED HANDS


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> That is what is wrong with the newer pokeymans... THEY LOOK RETARDED.


No, they look awesome. Clearly you aren't very good at appreciating the wonders of biology.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> No, they look awesome. Clearly you aren't very good at appreciating the wonders of biology.


 
Biology?  That's the problem with the new pokemon.  They're completely inorganic!  They don't resemble any actual animals at all.  They look like little squiggles with eyes that a colourblind hippie barfed up a rainbow on.  The original generations were at least usually based on something that made sense.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Oh, and haunter rapes gengar with its DISEMBODIED HANDS



Somewhere in this fandom that's a fetish.



AlexX said:


> No, they look awesome. Clearly you aren't very good at appreciating the wonders of biology.



No.

If they are 'wonders of biology', then science in the Pokemon universe is fucked.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Somewhere in this fandom that's a fetish.



Wallmaster rule 34?



:|



:|



:|


Haunter is still cool.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Haunter is still cool.



Yeah, but now you had at least one thought of a Haunter molesting a Gengar.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Wallmaster rule 34?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haunter is my favorite ghost type.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

Stop raping my childhood, you fucks. D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Stop raping my childhood, you fucks. D:


Im not raping it. :<


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

Not you, them.

Also, going to have a hypocritical moment and say that Sableye is cute as ghosts/third gen pokemon go.  He's so messed up it's almost okay.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Stop raping my childhood, you fucks. D:



Rilvor started it :C


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

I thought furries always fucked someones childhood


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


>


 The fuck is that?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Not you, them.
> 
> Also, going to have a hypocritical moment and say that Sableye is cute as ghosts/third gen pokemon go.  He's so messed up it's almost okay.


...hated that fucker...somehow one wiped out my whole Shadow group


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 5, 2008)

He really rocks ^^ He 's badass slow but pawafull ^^

Tho....
Pachirisu will own the world. Plusle and  Minun can help him, cos they are raped by chus to!

(For original pokemon, Gastly FTW  overcute <3)


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> (For original pokemon, Gastly FTW  overcute <3)



HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO MENTION THE FAT, FURRY GHOST?


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 5, 2008)

Nha, i prefer Gastly. I dont like powerfull and fat pokemon 
Gastly pawa !


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> Nha, i prefer Gastly. I dont like powerfull and fat pokemon
> Gastly pawa !



>:C

LEAVE.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> Nha, i prefer Gastly. I dont like powerfull and fat pokemon
> Gastly pawa !


Failed!!
its the weakest of the Ghost types


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Biology?  That's the problem with the new pokemon.  They're completely inorganic!  They don't resemble any actual animals at all.  They look like little squiggles with eyes that a colourblind hippie barfed up a rainbow on.  The original generations were at least usually based on something that made sense.


Shinx = lion
Buneary = rabbit
Shaymin = Hedgehog thing
Rotom = Cable Guy

They make plenty sense.


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Failed!!
> its the weakest of the Ghost types




Thats why i love it !


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Shinx = lion
> Buneary = rabbit
> Shaymin = Hedgehog thing
> Rotom = Cable Guy
> ...


 
And yet they look nothing like them.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> And yet they look nothing like them.



Maybe you're just retarded!


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe you're just retarded!


 
You're just now coming to that conclusion?  Wow, I've been hiding my true nature well.  :O


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

I like Raikou 

In b4 thoses Nidoking fags.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> You're just now coming to that conclusion?  Wow, I've been hiding my true nature well.  :O



I was distracted by your radiant beauty and overall sexy hotness.


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> And yet they look nothing like them.



Sonic dont look like a hedgehog ether.


I mean, i nderstand ppl who say "pokemon was better at first" . But...
The new ones got some good thing inside, even if its never gonna be so good as the first, who just was the first.
I can easly say " Damn, this FF is not that good as the 2nd one" but tho... It depend of the point of view.

Yes, first pokemon was awesome, but no, other dont sux. Well, sure they have been made to earn monney, but hey, what the matter with that?

Theres lot of uggly pokemon recently, i aggree, some look like childdraw, but tho, some new are cute. Thats all.

As an old Pokemon player, i really am sad that a hyper beam from Gyarados is totally weak in DP, but, thats a game evolution.


And, definitively. Rachirisu is the cutest pokemon ever made !


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 5, 2008)

Newer games do suck.


Too easy.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 5, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Newer games do suck.



I agree, here is an analogy to illustrate this point.

Good Idea:
Bulbasaur - Half Plant, Half Dinosaur Pokemon

Bad Idea:
Sudowoodo - Tree Pokemon, but wait its not a tree, its a goddamn rock.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

Srsly, what's up with Sudowoodo anyway? >__> Let's take an entity that actually _is a plant_, and not make it the grass type, just for lulz.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Srsly, what's up with Sudowoodo anyway? >__> Let's take an entity that actually _is a plant_, and not make it the grass type, just for lulz.



Well that's why it's PSEUDO-wood don't you know.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

...I guess that's a good point.  >>  But still.  Doesn't it fulfill the pseudo bit enough just by pretending to be a damn tree and then attacking you?  D:


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ...I guess that's a good point.  >>  But still.  Doesn't it fulfill the pseudo bit enough just by pretending to be a damn tree and then attacking you?  D:


It's clearly a trap.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ...I guess that's a good point.  >>  But still.  Doesn't it fulfill the pseudo bit enough just by pretending to be a damn tree and then attacking you?  D:



Being that its actually a rock, are you not surprised by its density when it fails to realize, that by pouring water on it, you were only trying to help?
It must not know it looks like a tree.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> They are cute, even if they dont need to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No... Mudkip is JUST Water type. Marshtomp and Swampert are Water/Ground types.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> No... Mudkip is JUST Water type. Marshtomp and Swampert are Water/Ground types.



I was waiting for this.
Another reason 151 is the perfect number,
no bs one weakness pokemon.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

electmeking said:


> I was waiting for this.
> Another reason 151 is the perfect number,
> no bs one weakness pokemon.


Psychics may as well have had one back then. There were NO good bug-type moves in the 1st gen, and all bug pokemon were effectively worthless. Ghosts are commonly quoted to be their weakness, but the only ghosts in the game at that time were also part poison, making them weak to the type they're supposed to be good against. If anything the new gens made things more interesting with unique type combinations.

Oh, and don't make it sound like Swampert is somehow really good. That one weakness is huge (4x weaknesses are pretty much a one-shot KO), especially since there's a number of good grass-types running around. Its stats aren't that impressive, either...


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Psychics may as well have had one back then. There were NO good bug-type moves in the 1st gen, and all bug pokemon were effectively worthless. Ghosts are commonly quoted to be their weakness, but the only ghosts in the game at that time were also part poison, making them weak to the type they're supposed to be good against. If anything the new gens made things more interesting with unique type combinations.
> 
> Oh, and don't make it sound like Swampert is somehow really good. That one weakness is huge (4x weaknesses are pretty much a one-shot KO), especially since there's a number of good grass-types running around. Its stats aren't that impressive, either...


 ^ This.
And wasn't Psychic type weak against itself in Gen 1? It may not have been, I haven't played any of Gen 1 in a long time, but I seem to remember it being weak to itself...


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> ^ This.
> And wasn't Psychic type weak against itself in Gen 1? It may not have been, I haven't played any of Gen 1 in a long time, but I seem to remember it being weak to itself...


It wasn't. Only ghost and dragon-types have ever been weak to their own element.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> It wasn't. Only ghost and dragon-types have ever been weak to their own element.


 Huh...? I guess my memory is playing tricks on me then. And that's another thing, in Gen 1, the only Dragon move was Dragon Rage, which always delt 40hp worth of damage. This meant that Dragon's weakness to itself was pointless, as was Ghost's, due to lack of offensive Ghost moves.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I like Raikou
> 
> In b4 thoses Nidoking fags.



I fucking love Nidoking. Almost as much as Mewtwo.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

Talvi said:


> I fucking love Nidoking. Almost as much as Mewtwo.


Mewtwo is overrated. It was just a pokemon that was an overpowered type specializing in a stat that worked offensively and defensively. It lost what made it so strong once dark-types were introduced and special was seperated into special attack and special defense.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Mewtwo is overrated. It was just a pokemon that was an overpowered type specializing in a stat that worked offensively and defensively. It lost what made it so strong once dark-types were introduced and special was seperated into special attack and special defense.



Not everyone likes pokemon for their awesome-o powah.

(though it helps)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 5, 2008)

fuck no


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

Talvi said:


> I fucking love Nidoking.


 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/743051/
Fag.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/743051/
> Fag.



:-| I don't surf FA much clearly.

Considering my approval of Nidoking and muscle, my unenthusiastic reaction is perhaps surprising.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

Alright?


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

Perv.

Half-arsed attempt to be on topic: what the hell is with Pachirisu? It's the most annoying thing ever. The only thing good about it is that it is somewhat similar to those things in HappyTreeFriends, making it easy to imagine its bloody death.


----------



## Wreth (Dec 5, 2008)

I like most pokemon, just not Mr mime or Jinx >.<


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 5, 2008)

Why have a squirrel when you can have....

http://racieb.ggmedia.us/fanart/Umbreon_and_Mightyena_b_w_by_RacieB.jpg


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Perv.


 Yes?


----------



## electmeking (Dec 5, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I like most pokemon, just not Mr mime or Jinx >.<



If I recall the rules of Pokemon breeding correctly,
shouldnt Mr Mime extinct by now? Also Nidoking,
and any other other specifically male Pokemon.

Nevermind, Ditto.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Why have a squirrel when you can have....
> 
> http://racieb.ggmedia.us/fanart/Umbreon_and_Mightyena_b_w_by_RacieB.jpg


 ^This
Umbreon and Mightyena are fucking awesome!
I would use both, but my Shiny Eevee is better suited to be an Espeon, and Mightyena isn't that powerful


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> ^This
> Umbreon and Mightyena are fucking awesome!
> I would use both, but my Shiny Eevee is better suited to be an Espeon, and Mightyena isn't that powerful


but its intimidate skill does help, specially Yena x2 combo, double intimidate anyone


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 5, 2008)

I used a a double Yena team once on a double-battle net.

Christ, they're like tag-team rapists.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but its intimidate skill does help, specially Yena x2 combo, double intimidate anyone


 True, but there are more powerful Pokemon with Intimidate, eg. Gyarados. Hm... that gives me an idea. I already use Gyarados, so maybe I could x2 Intimidate with Yena and Dos...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> True, but there are more powerful Pokemon with Intimidate, eg. Gyarados. Hm... that gives me an idea. I already use Gyarados, so maybe I could x2 Intimidate with Yena and Dos...


=3 I use that combo when I'm fighting legendaries, for team battles I just do double Yenas


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 5, 2008)

As long as Yena has crunch and poison fang, it won't take long to destroy most opponents...especially in-game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I used a a double Yena team once on a double-battle net.
> 
> Christ, they're like tag-team rapists.



XD...@_@ how come now I got a pervy thought about that >.>


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> As long as Yena has crunch and poison fang, it won't take long to destroy most opponents...especially in-game.


 When does it learn Poison Fang? Its not a level up move if I remember correctly...?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> When does it learn Poison Fang? Its not a level up move if I remember correctly...?


I believe it is, both my yenas know crunch though, raped those psychic types quickly


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 5, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Why have a squirrel when you can have....
> 
> http://racieb.ggmedia.us/fanart/Umbreon_and_Mightyena_b_w_by_RacieB.jpg





Yeah they are cute, especially the baby ones 

But... Pachirisu is muuuuch cutter.. Even if hes not emo dark type 


ho, and he can learn Superfang and Last ressort, not that bad for a useless pokemon^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> Yeah they are cute, especially the baby ones
> 
> But... Pachirisu is muuuuch cutter.. Even if hes not emo dark type


cute does not win battles, its ungodly powers that does, hence its funny when an Eevee wipes out a whole team.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> cute does not win battles, its ungodly powers that does, hence its funny when an Eevee wipes out a whole team.


 Eevee FTW!!!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Eevee FTW!!!


yes, me and my level 100 Eevee, screw evolving it


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 5, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> yes, me and my level 100 Eevee, screw evolving it


 I have a shiny one, and I plan to train it to lvl 100 too. ^_^
I dunno what moves to teach it or anything...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> I have a shiny one, and I plan to train it to lvl 100 too. ^_^
> I dunno what moves to teach it or anything...


non shiny for me, mostly its my back up, my "suprise buttsecks" back up. If my two Yenas cant take down the enemy then it goes to my Steelix, if that doesnt work then to my Electrike, and well...Eevee start clean up.


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 5, 2008)

Mhe, shinney are overrated. A normal pokemon can be much better than a shiney one. tho, they make good parents if u want to overpowerd a pokemon.



And i dont like Shinirisu, Pink is uggly....  Even if a Shinirisu can get lil girls favor easly ! ( im pretty sure shiny pachirisu are pedophil >.>)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

electmeking said:


> If I recall the rules of Pokemon breeding correctly,
> shouldnt Mr Mime extinct by now? Also Nidoking,
> and any other other specifically male Pokemon.
> 
> Nevermind, Ditto.



Someone doesn't understand how breeding PokeMon works!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

What the fuck is a Pachirisu?


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What the fuck is a Pachirisu?



Some non-151 piece of shit pokemon.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

Be happy in your ignorance.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Someone doesn't understand how breeding PokeMon works!



Having not actually played anything past blue version, no.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Some non-151 piece of shit pokemon.


 You didn't like PokÃ©mon Gold/Silver?


Talvi said:


> Be happy in your ignorance.


Well excuuuuuse me, Fag. D:<


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

I am not amused.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You didn't like PokÃ©mon Gold/Silver?



Those ones are acceptable, but the pokemon get more and more retarded further out.



Talvi said:


> Be happy in your ignorance.



I have played every pokemon game up until ive beaten the Elite Four, bar the newest ones ONLY because I don't have a DS.



electmeking said:


> Having not actually played anything past blue version, no.



Swallow your pride for the first pokemon and play some of the newer ones, they get some cool little features.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Those ones are acceptable, but the pokemon get more and more retarded further out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup...there ARE some good pokemon after the original 151 but in such a minority that we can confidently say "they suck". Even gold/silver/crystal was hard to play for me because it takes until the 3rd gym to pick up any I like (exception perhaps of Gastly).
I didn't really like diamond/pearl because they've made battles EVEN SLOWER and I didn't care much for the storyline or setting, but it wasn't bad or anything, just inferior. No DS? No problem...

(disclaimer: I am definitely wrong)


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Yup...there ARE some good pokemon after the original 151 but in such a minority that we can confidently say "they suck". Even gold/silver/crystal was hard to play for me because it takes until the 3rd gym to pick up any I like (exception perhaps of Gastly).
> I didn't really like diamond/pearl because they've made battles EVEN SLOWER and I didn't care much for the storyline or setting, but it wasn't bad or anything, just inferior. No DS? No problem...
> 
> (disclaimer: I am definitely wrong)



I never had a problem with the battles being slow because I had such a kick ass team most random fights were over with one attack. 8)


----------



## Talvi (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I never had a problem with the battles being slow because I had such a kick ass team most random fights were over with one attack. 8)


I mean the literal battle sequence with the flashy animation when someone challenges you or you meet a wild pokemon, the screen switch to the fight, finding out whether the foe gets confused etc., everything was slower and for someone with probably ADHD like myself, it made me feel like headbutting things.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Talvi said:


> I mean the literal battle sequence with the flashy animation when someone challenges you or you meet a wild pokemon, the screen switch to the fight, finding out whether the foe gets confused etc., everything was slower and for someone with probably ADHD like myself, it made me feel like headbutting things.



I sort of noticed that, too, but always wondered it if was just me.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Yup...there ARE some good pokemon after the original 151 but in such a minority that we can confidently say "they suck".


No, the 1st-gen purists just love to use the worst possible examples and call them the norm. Sorry, but there's a mountain of 3rd and 4th gen pokemon that are really popular.



> I didn't really like diamond/pearl because they've made battles EVEN SLOWER and I didn't care much for the storyline or setting, but it wasn't bad or anything, just inferior. No DS? No problem...


How is it inferior? The most Team Rocket ever did was take over a building. The most Team Aqua/Magma did was steal an orb off the top of a haunted shrine. Team Galactic nuked a lake. I'll repeat that, THEY NUKED A LAKE. They even succeeded in capturing the pokemon they were after to achieve their goal. None of the other teams managed to get as far as they did as far as world domination goes.


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, the storyline is still the same.
A bad team kidnap pokemon and want to take over the world.
A lil kid with 6 pokemon annhilate theyr plan while defeating the whole team.

and there is the Concil storyline. Im too bad, somone gimme some pokemon, i train it, and become the better pokemaster in the world.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 6, 2008)

AlexX said:


> No, the 1st-gen purists just love to use the worst possible examples and call them the norm. Sorry, but there's a mountain of 3rd and 4th gen pokemon that are really popular.
> 
> How is it inferior? The most Team Rocket ever did was take over a building. The most Team Aqua/Magma did was steal an orb off the top of a haunted shrine. Team Galactic nuked a lake. I'll repeat that, THEY NUKED A LAKE. They even succeeded in capturing the pokemon they were after to achieve their goal. None of the other teams managed to get as far as they did as far as world domination goes.


Team Rocket- Giovanni went missing
Aqua/Magma- Released both pokemons...to only have them become tamed by a third one and realize their mistake
Team Galactic-...you already said it...they Nuked a lake and actually captured the pokemon they were after...they did more than any other group


----------



## AlexX (Dec 6, 2008)

EroRisuSama said:


> Well, the storyline is still the same.
> A bad team kidnap pokemon and want to take over the world.
> A lil kid with 6 pokemon annhilate theyr plan while defeating the whole team.
> 
> and there is the Concil storyline. Im too bad, somone gimme some pokemon, i train it, and become the better pokemaster in the world.


The storyline as a whole is the same, but the newer games do a far better job presenting it. Doesn't matter if it was done before if it was boring then, especially compared to the new ones.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 6, 2008)

Unlike the other Teams, Galactic's boss never reformed...


----------



## Talvi (Dec 6, 2008)

AlexX said:


> No, the 1st-gen purists just love to use the worst possible examples and call them the norm. Sorry, but there's a mountain of 3rd and 4th gen pokemon that are really popular.
> 
> How is it inferior? The most Team Rocket ever did was take over a building. The most Team Aqua/Magma did was steal an orb off the top of a haunted shrine. Team Galactic nuked a lake. I'll repeat that, THEY NUKED A LAKE. They even succeeded in capturing the pokemon they were after to achieve their goal. None of the other teams managed to get as far as they did as far as world domination goes.


Actually, it's an opinion I formed myself having played the latest games. I like some of them such as Croagunk, Noctowl, Lucario but disliking the others is nothing about being purist, I didn't quit playing at pokemon yellow. Hoenn was by far the worst, I think there were probably less than 5 that I liked, or even half-liked. I'd really like to have my opinion changed so that I can actually want to play ruby or sapphire, but looking over again at the pokedex, I'd have to say: it's never gonna happen.

I think the reason why I preferred the first game's storyline is that when it comes to Pokemon, I'm not interested in thwarting a band of 2dimensional villains, I'm interested in capturing pokemon, winning my badges and defeating the league. TG played a bigger role in the story of D/P so I suppose it just bored me because I'd rather be doing something else. Maybe if Pokemon was turned into an epic RPG on the PC, but not in its current state.


[dammit,151st post, I wanted to be 150]


----------



## EroRisuSama (Dec 6, 2008)

So, now, we sux, cos we are after post 151 ?


----------

